# Vedder Holster (Light Tuck)



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Took delivery of a Vedder, Light Tuck holster for my Walther P99AS (Not a ton of choices floating out there for this pistol). Holster is set up to be useable for IWB or AIWB. Cant and height/depth can be adjusted and the steel clip has room behind it to tuck a shirt in. A bit of company "swag" seems to come wit( the holster, as you can see. (the holster comes in the cloth bag, then a target and a decal, if you care about getting such things with your holster purchase.)


----------



## sacooper321 (Apr 24, 2019)

Swag is nice, but you forgot the important parts. How does it hold your weapon? How easy is it to draw and reholster? How comfortable is it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Fair enough, but hadn‘t had a chance to wear it for a full day yet. 

Holds and protects the Weapon well. Need to adjust angle just a bit to make AIWB Comfortable. Retention was a bit tight, out of the package, but is easily adjusted with the tension screw ahead of the trigger guard. Drawing and holstering are easy after the tension adjustment. Little to no flex or collapse after drawing, to prevent holstering. All edges are well rounded and polished. Sweat shield protects the pistol and my skin.


----------

